# Where to find WICK brand vest/chaps (GDG)



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

I have a Wick upland vest (orange) that I bought in like 1994 and it is still in great shape (faded to all get out but never ripped/torn/broke) and would like to build another - 

Wick custom builds the vests with your options (shell loops, Tri-Trinics holders etc) but I can't find a website for them (thanks google & yahoo).


Can someone (gently) point me in the right direction..??

Thanks!!!



SMO


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Wick.Outdoor.Works.573-564-2201


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Sorry, but I'm pretty sure they are no longer in business.

Debbie


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Wick Outdoor Works is out of business. They made the best chaps ever.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that wicks is out of business but I ll agree that they make good stuff. I recently cut the boots out of a 10yr old pair of frog legs so that I could use them as chaps, decided to test em first and they still held out water. I think a company called Mcallister makes similar products for upland hunting and you can get it throug macks prarie wings.
jim


----------



## TommyB (Jan 21, 2003)

I got a magazine this fall from this company they look like they may have bought wick? they carry most of the same stuff that wick did. I was lucky last year and called they were closing and had them make me a pair of chaps so when mine wear out I have a back up pair!

anyways it is worth a check out www.huntsmart.com


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Here you go. This company bought wicks sewing machines and stock and now make these chaps in PA. They are 100% Made IN USA 

http://www.stonecreekhounds.com/chaps.htm


----------



## Bo Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Filson makes an excellent set of chaps. They're a little on the expensive side but they are excellent and last. My last pair went 12 years. Just purchased another set a couple of weeks ago.

But these look real nice as well. I lot cheaper too. 

http://www.stonecreekhounds.com/chaps.htm


----------



## cmbluetick (Jul 24, 2012)

**** Hunters Supply can hook you up with a Wick Vest. A line of Wick type clothing is being made by Dan`s Hunting Clothing. They use the same material that was made for Wick to make a line like Wick`s If you can find an old Wick`s vest That can be used for a pattern I will send it to them and they can use it to make a line of vest to match the Wick and add it to their line. Of course we will make worth your effort. E mail me at [email protected] and I will get the ball rolling.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Dood this thread is like 3 years old...

And it got semi-hijacked for the chaps but I'm still wearing that orange (not so much) vest...And every grand I get hassled by the bro's because it's 20 years old and as ******* as they come but it's the GREATEST UPLAND VEST EVER CREATED. PERIOD.... (and I don't get to the 5th in every grand but just sayn...)

Expect an email cmbluetick....

SMO


----------



## cmbluetick (Jul 24, 2012)

Shane Olean said:


> Dood this thread is like 3 years old...
> 
> And it got semi-hijacked for the chaps but I'm still wearing that orange (not so much) vest...And every grand I get hassled by the bro's because it's 20 years old and as ******* as they come but it's the GREATEST UPLAND VEST EVER CREATED. PERIOD.... (and I don't get to the 5th in every grand but just sayn...)
> 
> ...


Thank you sir The guys at Dan`s are waiting for your vest. They will make you one with the changes you ask for send me bill for your shipping and I will pay it. Dan`s will return your vest and a new one using the wick material. As soon as I get the pictures from Dan`s`s and the discription I will sell the vest on our site **** Hunters Supply. If anyone has an Item from the old Wicks Dan`s may use it for more Wicks products. I might be able to keep the wick line alive. With Dan`s quality and the wick material the tradition of wick products will live on. Thanks Cmbluetick


----------

